# New here...Can I trust him?



## losin'love

Here's a short version of my story...My H and I met 11 years ago and began a relationship right away. We got married 4 years ago. Right after 2 years, he "had enough" and left me. I must admit, I suffer from depression and I know I am a mess. I was down, but not really sad, just tired, really not motivated, etc. We would fight occasionally but nothing major. When he left he said he wanted a divorce. I was completely crushed! After a few weeks of him completely ignoring me, and me trying to give him the space he needed, he finally talked to me, the most deep, real conversation we'd had in a long time. He eventually came home, we worked through some of our problems, went to counseling. Things got so much better for us both. Now 2 years later, we are in the same rut again. We both love each other and want to work on things, but I can't help constantly feeling like he'll leave again, like I'll never be good enough. I read his texts after we had a fight, one saying that he should take his own advice (to his friend, which was to leave his wife) and get rid of me. He said he was just angry at the time and didn't really mean it. But now, I am just confused. Should I live my life always walking on eggshells? What thing will I do next to make him leave me? And will the next time be permanent? Or should I just work on our marriage, knowing I'm doing the best I can and hope he stays? I think I should feel lucky that he came back, still loves me, and wants to work on things, but I just can't trust him to stay! Please, someone give me a virtual slap in the face!!!


----------



## F-102

Go to marriage counseling. Find out why he gets so angry, and most of all, find out why you don't feel "good enough". He must feel that something is lacking, and a good MC can help. And perhaps some Individual therapy for you, too.


----------

